# something looks off???



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 14, 2022)

I would send a message but he might cut me with the samurai sword he is selling if it doesn't sell first.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/175318955193?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 14, 2022)

How do these peeps not notice stuff like that?


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> How do these peeps not notice stuff like that?



It's amazing how often you see stull like this.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 14, 2022)

Maybe trying to hide bent fork


----------



## Gully (Jun 14, 2022)

Good brake too.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2022)

nice


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2022)

You know, its funny that is now the 3rd or 4th bike Ive seen like that and personally bought one.  The fork bends BADLY and they literally just turn it around and run with it.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 16, 2022)

If the fork's bent back so far that the wheel hits the frame, no problem! Just reverse the fork! 🙃


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 16, 2022)

all original Schwinn Tornado Stingray.  let me check my vintage brochures and see what year they made the Tornado Stingray.
I'll be right back.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 16, 2022)

A good way to be popular at the bike swap. Ride this around and watch everybody look at you instead of the Bluebird.


----------

